# TICKS ALREADY..



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I went for a walk in the woods today checking my maple taps. Found 2 deer ticks on me when I got home. Mosquito's were annoying, too. Hope a freeze might knock them down. Just a caution on the ticks. Deer ticks are the little tiny ones that burrow into your skin. I had 3 last fall that took forever to heal up.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, that's not good.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

bobberbill said:


> I went for a walk in the woods today checking my maple taps. Found 2 deer ticks on me when I got home. Mosquito's were annoying, too. Hope a freeze might knock them down. Just a caution on the ticks. Deer ticks are the little tiny ones that burrow into your skin. I had 3 last fall that took forever to heal up.


What county?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

SW, St Joe..


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I hate ticks


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Wonder if they are part of the reason beyond creating fresh green why natives used fire to clear understories? 
The last place I found/ ticks found me needed a burning. About a foot of debris with stuff to climb on above it.
Good overwintering and mice in that debris layer.


----------



## Barothy (Jan 17, 2007)

I took the dog for a run today in Fort Custer State Park in Kalamazoo County and so far this morning have removed two ticks off of her. During the January warm-up I found one on her. Looks to be a bad year for them.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My wife found a tick on one of our dogs after their walk this morning, in Mason County.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Ticks are not seasonal, just more dormant below freezing, you can get them 365 days in Michigan.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

They were terrible around my place the last couple years.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Article on Lyme Disease on the front page of today's Detroit Free Press.
>>>


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I did NOT need to see this.....I am going to need some serious therapy soon.....:help:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Detroit Free Press
Keith Matheny
Published 8:46 p.m. ET Feb. 23, 2017 | Updated 7 hours ago

*Tick-borne Lyme disease exploding into Michigan; human cases up 5-fold*
http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...yme-disease-exploding-into-michigan/98218954/


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

REALLY not ready to deal with those things yet!!


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

PICKED 2 OFF MY DOG SUNDAY!! UGGH


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Any chance this cold spell will deal with the ticks?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope it whacks the ticks and the skeeters. Stink bugs are coming out of hiding. We find a couple a day in our house. They get a ride outside, for now, then in the lake. They can't swim and the gills love em.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

petronius said:


> Any chance this cold spell will deal with the ticks?


I wish, but cold temps won't kill ticks. They'll burrow into the ground or hide under leaf piles or debris until things warm up again.


----------

